# Recommended visa consultants for E2 visa



## noucamp99 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have any recommendations regarding visa consultants or attorneys? Based in the UK or USA.

I am looking to apply for the E2 visa.

Cheers


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Never use visa consultants they are scams 

in London E2 Visa Lawyer | EB-5 Visa Attorney | U.S. Immigration Law Firm in London | Hodkinson Law


----------



## noucamp99 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok thanks for the advise. I will check them out and see what they have to say.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's not always scam. I know someone who's running such a company, and it definetly is not a scam.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I helped put 2 in jail ...in my State 
Most don't seem to realize they the unlawful practice of the law
in the US can be bad for the health


----------



## noucamp99 (Mar 18, 2011)

EVHB said:


> It's not always scam. I know someone who's running such a company, and it definetly is not a scam.



Could i get the details of the company please?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

@noucamp99: The are not located in the UK, and they are specialized in Florida.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

this one was a UK citizen specializing in Florida .... but its your money ...

Inmate Population Information Detail


----------



## noucamp99 (Mar 18, 2011)

They can't all be scams. I was just trying to find out if people had success obtaining an E2 visa and if so, who did they go through to get it?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I've send you a pm, Noucamp99. I'm active on a message board in Dutch, and over the past couple of years there were a couple of people who got their E2 after that company assistet them, or people who decided not to apply because, after consultation, they realised they wouldn't make a chance with their business plan/the company they had in mind/the limited amount they could invest.


----------



## noucamp99 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi EVHB, I got your PM and I will take a look at their website.

Thanks


----------

